# Zusammenhang Zykluszeit Profibus Zykluszeit SPS



## Peltzerserbe (28 April 2008)

Ichhab da mal 'ne Frage.
Die Zykluszeit in der SPS ist mir klar. Lesen des PAE, Bearbeitung des zyklischen Programmteils und dann schreiben des PAA. Das ist die SPS-Zykluszeit. Dann weiß ich noch, das die Raktionszeit im ungünstigsten Fall 2 mal die Zykluszeit ist.
So nun zur Frage:
1. Wie sieht das mit dem Profibus aus? Zykluszeit ist ja einmal die Tokenumlaufzeit. Wo werden die Signalzustände gelesen, bzw. geschrieben.
Wann werden die Daten der SPS zur verfügung gestellt (beim PAE und PAA, oder wie beim PAW/PEW)
2. Wie sollte die Profibuszykluszeit gegenüber der SPSzykluszeit verhalten und warum?

Danke für Antworten.
Holger


----------



## kermit (28 April 2008)

zwei Stunden keine Antwort 

also: die Buszykluszeit kommt zur Reaktionszeit auch noch zweimal hinzu, standardmäßig läuft der Profibuszyklus asynchron zum SPS-Zyklus.

aber wenn ich recht erinnere, hilft da die auf CD mitgelieferte S7-doku, Suchfunktion im Forum, Google etc. recht gut weiter, wenn man da so Begriffe wie Zykluszeitberechnung etc. mal eintippt ...


----------

